# HP 50g programming



## Pedro (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm about to get one of those, so I was wondering if it's possible to make a scramble generator on it...

I know people have done it in different calculators, T-82 or something like that...

so, does anybody know?


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 10, 2008)

You can program on it, but I have no freakin' clue how to... I have a 49g and I love it. Great choice in calculator. I think the programming language is like HP Lisp, which is something really weird. I would think the manual would come with some instructions though.


----------



## pjk (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a HP 49g as well as a TI-84 Plus. For 49g programming, check here. For the HP 50g, check here. Both are pretty straight forward, especially if you are familiar with other graphing calculator program functions.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 10, 2008)

pjk said:


> I have a HP 49g as well as a TI-84 Plus. For 49g programming, check here. For the HP 50g, check here. Both are pretty straight forward, *especially if you are familiar with other graphing calculator program functions*.



which I am not at the moment 

thanks for the link(s), I'll look at them


----------



## TriKri (Feb 17, 2009)

How would the scramble generator work, what would it look like and what would it do? I wonder since I can't figure out how you would be able to see on a calculator screen what the scrambled cube looks like.

Now you probably got your hp 50g and have learned how to program it. However, I had an old hp 28s (it was older than I was) before I bought my 50g. What I wanted to say was that the programming language in hp 50g is probably very similar to that of the 49g, if not identical. It is almost the same as the programming language in the 28s! The only difference I can notice is that it has some different functions (because new functions have been added over the years, and some have probably been removed, besides this is a graphical calculator, and the 28s was a scientific). The idea is still the same: You simply write in the program what you would have manually typed on the calculator if you would have wanted to do the same thing without the program. Of course you can program loops as well, using for, while and do, in a basic-similar manner.

I also wonder if someone knows if there is a possibility to program the 50g with machine code, or if there is a c compiler to the calculator?


----------



## mrCage (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi 

First write a program to generate 10 random numbers (integers).

Then wite a second programe to generate 10 random cube moves (allow for 3 different turns of each layer).

Now write your full scrambler (generate ONE scramble).

Next expand to generate N scrambles each of length m (ask for N and m at program start !!)

Per

*PS!!! Write it so as to avoid sequences with redundant turns like U D' U2 ...*


----------

